# Lets see your 928SL's !!



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have owned Bianchis in the past, now I am riding a Ridley Excalibur. I am hoping to come back to Bianchi in 2009, and would get a 928 SL frameset. I have Chorus on my Excalibur, and would transfer the parts from my Ridley to this frameset. I would really like to see your SL's to make my wait more tolerable!!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*tomorrow*



Snopro440 said:


> I have owned Bianchis in the past, now I am riding a Ridley Excalibur. I am hoping to come back to Bianchi in 2009, and would get a 928 SL frameset. I have Chorus on my Excalibur, and would transfer the parts from my Ridley to this frameset. I would really like to see your SL's to make my wait more tolerable!!! Thanks in advance!!!


I have some photos at home I'll post tonight. 

Sure is light. With Campy Record 10 sp and Zipp 303 tubies, it's under 13 pounds.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Sweet, I look forward to seeing it!!!


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is one:










I will upgrade it before this season starts and post some more pictures eventually.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is mine, love her madly










the yellow doens't go well with it though


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Here is mine, love her madly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm weird...

but I think Mavic wheels like that go with any bike. Yours looks good. Dayuuuuuuuuuum;


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*here you go*

Here are some:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

DM.Aelis said:


> Maybe I'm weird...
> 
> but I think Mavic wheels like that go with any bike. Yours looks good. Dayuuuuuuuuuum;


The wheels are great, i'ts just I think the yellow clashes with the Celeste.

Same as with the Mercatone Uno Bianchis, but this was another kind of yellow though.

I'd prefer the white decals the Cosmic Pro has.....


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gorgeous, and well built bikes!!! I am filled with envy!!!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Snopro440 said:


> Gorgeous, and well built bikes!!! I am filled with envy!!!!!


Thank you ! I built my Bianchi myself and I am proud of it !


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr Fixed your rear deraileur looks stressed.
On the other hand your bike is wicked... ! 
Nice.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yes*



bandoulu said:


> Mr Fixed your rear deraileur looks stressed.
> On the other hand your bike is wicked... !
> Nice.


Yes, I noticed that about the gear combo after I posted. I had just spun it up on the large ring, without thinking. I don't ever ride it that way. Thanks. ;-)


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Would there be a HUGE difference between the SL and the TCube frameset? My lbs has 3 framesets , 1 in my size that I can get a super deal on. I rode the old (2005) 928 Carbon, and I have ridden the 2007 (I think) 928SL. I just haven't ridden the TCube before, at least more than around a parking lot. It is 10 degrees and snowing where I live, so test riding it isn't in the cards. What do you all think?


----------



## sureview (Feb 4, 2009)

*I love this one. Got it 2 weeks ago*

Hope you like the pic


----------



## Green Machine (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice bike! I didn't know they were offering red 928s this year.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, the red is really nice too!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Snopro440 said:


> Would there be a HUGE difference between the SL and the TCube frameset? My lbs has 3 framesets , 1 in my size that I can get a super deal on. I rode the old (2005) 928 Carbon, and I have ridden the 2007 (I think) 928SL. I just haven't ridden the TCube before, at least more than around a parking lot. It is 10 degrees and snowing where I live, so test riding it isn't in the cards. What do you all think?


I have a Ducati Corse frame ( same as the TCube ) I got and built to put it for sale.

I haven't riden the Ducati, ( it is built as a new bike and I am just waiting for the spring to put it for sale as a new bike ).

But it is indeed heavier than the SL ( both are size 57 and built with the same groupset and Ksyrium wheels.

You can see the difference in construction, the tubes are biger on the Ducati and the fork bulkier.

All and all I prefer the SL, just for the beauty of it and because it rides and feels like a million bucks


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*selling*

Going to be putting this one up for sale to raise money for another project. Anyone have a guess what they are worth? Probably $8,500 in to it.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

sureview said:


> Hope you like the pic


Holy stack of spacers. Judging by the saddle height/spacer stack, frame may be too small. Usually 4-5cm of spacers is the max for a carbon fork as per manufacturer specs.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*selling mine*

Selling mine to raise money for another project. Link to classified ad here on RBR, and that refers to ebay sale:

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=13503


----------

